# drumroll please



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

a pic of me tying to catch some p*ssy :bleh:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The history of the "bag" continues.....


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Funny stuff dude







I can see how you could kick ass :smile:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Sweetlu, is this your father?

http://www.theunknowncomic.com/art/in_suit.jpg


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

And your fat, how?!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha look at you, your such a glutten, why dont ya drop the cupcake fatty!!! 
haha jk im gonna be that new bully but instead of being at the bus stop ill just be here on Pfury waiting for you everyday Lmao


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That cat looked scared. I wonder why it was running from you


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> That cat looked scared. I wonder why it was running from you :rock:


 sweet lu thought it was HOHO and wanted to find his creamy middle :laugh:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> sweet lu thought it was HOHO and wanted to find his creamy middle


Hahahaha lmao


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang, I swear... your either competing with Ms. Natt with your identity, or you a wanted man!!!


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

corney, you could have at least put a real bag on your head :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Dang, I swear... your either competing with Ms. Natt with your identity, or you a wanted man!!!


 I got 10 months more under my belt, Im the default winner :bleh:


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

haha...........nice...........sweet lu what's up with your avitar? why'd you change it again?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Security: Hey son , you have to take these hams back 
Chris: I don't have any hams
Security: O'right? (pulls up shirt)
Chris: I need an adult, I need an Adult!!
Security: Hey you'r not a shoplifter you'r just a fat kid, Hey Billy he's not a shoplifter he's just a fat kid, Are'nt you? a fat kid..your just a fat kid, Here's some chocolet fatso.

I probably shouldn't have done that...I might get a fist to the back of my head


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Whats with all your guys low blows?!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

and five seconds later the cat was on the floor after lu usucker punched him


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

YOu mean high, unexpected blows? In all honesty, he is about as fat as I am...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> YOu mean high, unexpected blows? In all honesty, he is about as fat as I am...


 so your a fat bastid aswell
















I dont really see how people can call you fat lu, but then again you are wearing baggy clothes to cover it!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> YOu mean high, unexpected blows?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > YOu mean high, unexpected blows? In all honesty, he is about as fat as I am...
> ...


 It's true, I am no longer in denial, in fact I am proud of it. Check the sig!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice gut, fatty.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Developing a beer belly already at the age of 13 huh _lu_? I guess the myth of overloading on grape juice as a kid is true. Besides, that was the closest to p*ssy that _lu_ has been to in his life, so he had to snap a picture to savor the moment (which probably won't ever happen again).


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

hahha this thread is funny!!!









damn lu you are scarying the sh*t out of that cat!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hahahahahahahahaha lu ya shouldn't have told everyone that guy called you fat, cause i don't think you'll ever be declared skinny on this website...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

your fuct now, you will now forevor be known as the sucker puncher. should have just kept that to yourself.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> your fuct now, you will now forevor be known as the sucker puncher. should have just kept that to yourself.


Correction Sucker punching Fatty...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:bleh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> and five seconds later the cat was on the floor after lu usucker punched him :rasp:


 lmfao....oh sh*t that was a classic :laugh: ..lu sucker punched the cat..oh damn.....rotflmao


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hahahah.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Developing a beer belly already at the age of 13 huh _lu_? I guess the myth of overloading on grape juice as a kid is true. Besides, that was the closest to p*ssy that _lu_ has been to in his life, so he had to snap a picture to savor the moment (which probably won't ever happen again).


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

shut up or i will sit on you







:bleh:

that cat is named ozzy and was his first outside in his life and i had to go get him

of course i love baggy clothes man, they keep your balls cool :laugh:


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

put that same pic except with out that bag...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I want a real pic


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah lets get a real pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

and teh crowd CHEERSSSSSSSSSSSS,,we want the real deal..stop being a PUS..


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Real Pic: Uglypeople.com...Dang this is like a clown Lu thread...P fury gets better every day


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

poor kitty


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Real Pic: Uglypeople.com...Dang this is like a clown Lu thread...P fury gets better every day


 c'mon now sweet lu..don't act all innocent on us now...WE WANT PICS..don't be embrassed..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Real Pic: Uglypeople.com...Dang this is like a clown Lu thread...P fury gets better every day
> ...


 fine, you little pussys want more pixs then i will get more pics tomorow oince i get my camera back :rasp:

oh i have a new question-

robert (the kid who i fought) wants to refight me, i really am not in the mood to fight him anymore since i got out a lot of anger.

should i just hide in the bushes and when he comes unload a bunch of paintballs on him (not hiding, just standin there shooting)

or not even bother to go

or chanleege him to a piantball war with my "crew" and his "crew"

anything else that you guys would do other than fight? i am just not in the mood


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> poor kitty


 that cat is like 20lbs

he isnt poor :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

now that he wants a real fight, you wimp out. typical. I have absolutely no respect for you.

I cant believe you even asked that. Your really gonna get grilled now. lol


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

well its not like u can run away from him (fast) , so i would use your under wear to form a crude parachute gather enough wind under it and off into the clouds u go


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

You're calling US pussies? YOU'RE the p*ssy. Fight him, enough with the excuses. Typical cowardly bully type you are, you're ayte beating him when he's on the ground, but now that he wants some more and is willing to fight back, you back your sorry ass down. Pathetic. BTW, you might wanna get a tissue, I can see the tears rolling down your cheeks.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > InIndiana said:
> ...


 You can always wait till he steps out to the bus stop, wait in the bushes, jump out, and punch him in the back of the head again.....seems to be working so far for you.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey man, just do somthing funny to that will shut him up for the rest of his natural life. Egg him with a water baloon launcher, or call his parents and tell them their son is some crack addict or somthing. His parents will flip sh*t on him, it doesn't matter if it's true or even if his parents believe you. His parents might ground him or give himt he drug talk and be suspicious of him for the rest of his time at home. Either way it sucks. Don't fight him again because you won the fight, talk the win and go out on top.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LOL yeah, call his house when his dad answers the phone and be like "Yeah, (insert name) Do you need your fix today? My prices went up a bit, but since I've known you for a while, you can get your crack for retail." If he says you must have the wrong number, call back in like 3 days and do roughly the same thing. He will start to get suspicouse.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

is that cat humping the snow?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > InIndiana said:
> ...


 challenge his crew to a pie eating contest! i bet you can out eat all of them combined....

.......i have a question, are you like a real life version of louie anderson?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam poor lu, hey you put yourself in this one. you have no one else to blame but yourself :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just dont feel like fighting him again, not chicking out

i put a







after i called you pussys :rasp:

i think i will keep sending him letter telling him he beter pay for teh chronic and some AK-47 weed or else

and call to :laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> You can always wait till he steps out to the bus stop, wait in the bushes, jump out, and punch him in the back of the head again.....seems to be working so far for you.


Your asking _lu_ to do a little too much by telling him to jump out of the bushes (he might exhaust too much energy by doing that for someone his size). Besides, how the hell is he gonna be able to sucker punch him this time? Right louis potubelly?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe this is all one big story he is making up?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > You can always wait till he steps out to the bus stop, wait in the bushes, jump out, and punch him in the back of the head again.....seems to be working so far for you.
> ...


:laugh: lmao..lostsoul,your a funny mofo...:laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Maybe this is all one big story he is making up?:rock:


 nope he wants me to refight him

i might just try that tell roberts dad that i want my crack and stop hoggin it

you better watch it lostsoul, you said you would buy my p's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is all one big story he is making up?:rock:
> ...


why? are you going to sucker punch HIM..while he netting out the p's?:laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Maybe this is all one big story he is making up?:rock:


 Wouldnt surprise me


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Just kick his ass again. :smile:
Haven't you all made enough fun off Sweet Lu.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TRomP said:


> Just kick his ass again. :smile:
> Haven't you all made enough fun off Sweet Lu.:nod:


 he's pfury little brother, it never gets old picking on him..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> TRomP said:
> 
> 
> > Just kick his ass again. :smile:
> ...


 for you guys

i might just be the guy who is 25 years old and goes on a killing rampage because of all this abuse :bleh: i really dont have a problem with killing things, i dont really have a caring heart


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't kill me please. I tried to do something :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

TRomP said:


> Don't kill me please. I tried to do something :smile:


 *crossin off TRomP on my "people to kill list"

now onl 3,894 people to kill, gonna need more ammo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

when you sucker punched him you set yourself up for an automatic rematch. everyone knows that if you sucker punch someone you are going to have to pay the consequences, which usually involves a rematch with a pissed off oponent who's more willing to fight than you are. hopefully you possess the ability to take him out for the second time. this time do it the right way and he'll have no more doubts about your ability to kick his ass and it will end.

Joe


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Try and kill me Lu I can use a good laugh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: want some candy fatty


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> Try and kill me Lu I can use a good laugh :laugh:


 my paintball gun dostn shoot that far


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Try and kill me Lu I can use a good laugh :laugh:
> ...


 I'd love to play you in paintball...........

your ass would get bunkered to hell and back....

I can see it now, that Spyder doing it's 13/sec


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Please louis, don't kill me! Here, take the twinkie, hoho, ding dong, whatever you want. Please spare me and I promise you when they come out with a lowfat version of water, I'll even get you that..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 its not a spyder :rasp: i went with the nexion and it kicks ass

it does shoot 13 bps

i am going to fix that though, new board, lighter trigger, i am going to put in a ton of money to get it up to about 22 i think

robert dosnt know i play paintball :laugh:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 stop while your ahead, don't dump money into a lower grade gun....save up and get a decent electro.....Impulse IMO, not to expensive, and you can upgrade and be assured you will get your moneys worth in the end, not to mention, I have seen some crazy ass Impy's.....

and not to break your heart, I'd love to see that gun do 22bps.......no offense


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

how about you forget the paintball gun if you're gonna be a "bad ass".... get a real gun if you want to go around shooting people. Let me tell you, shoot some people I know from around my area with a paintball gun, next day they'll be after you with a real gun.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mattimeo said:


> how about you forget the paintball gun if you're gonna be a "bad ass".... get a real gun if you want to go around shooting people. Let me tell you, shoot some people I know from around my area with a paintball gun, next day they'll be after you with a real gun.


 This is lu we are talking about here come on we all know he would just sucker punch him again.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i found out today man that for another $300 i can get it up to 34bps

it would be an imtemidator ram, i/s board for imtidimdator and some new wiring harenesses

it would be an imidator with the nexion body

oh check out my babe right now


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Come on guys lay off the jokes, it's gettin' pretty lame.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i found out today man that for another $300 i can get it up to 34bps
> 
> it would be an imtemidator ram, i/s board for imtidimdator and some new wiring harenesses
> 
> ...


 you might be able to get it to do 34bps, but you won't find a hopper that will feed that fast.....

I don't even think that a warp feed will do it that fast....

I have a Halo B on my Impy...

I'll get some pics...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Here is my Impy, with the Halo

I am getting the new OTB 90 degree Triger Frame


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Dude u sucker punched that kid. Give him a chance to fight back. if u dont i think xenon is going to label u a fat sucker punching p*ssy right under your avatar in bold lettering.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i found out today man that for another $300 i can get it up to 34bps
> ...


 nice man, are you running nitro on that

i thought that a halo oddessy belt feed would be able to feed it, it say 22+ bps

oh as for refighting that kid, i showed up at the time and place but he never came, there was just a few kids ther. cant beleave he didnt come to his own fight


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

heh now he is try to cover himself so we dont make fun of him any more


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> heh now he is try to cover himself so we dont make fun of him any more


heheheh


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

The Halo B will do 22+ bps.........but not 32 like you said your gun will do


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok stop pickin on him now....damn what'd he do to you?? It's his personal business sh*t you guys are making fun of someone CONSTANTLY over the internet like you've known him all your life.....sounds kind of loserish to me.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> The Halo B will do 22+ bps.........but not 32 like you said your gun will do


 i proboly wont run it at 34 but it would be as fast as it can go with the halo hopper

i am selling my a5 for $200 and useing the $100 that the paintball store owes me and gonna get that upgrade

so i will have an imitator will a nexion body for $400 less


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok stop pickin on him now....damn what'd he do to you?? It's his personal business sh*t you guys are making fun of someone CONSTANTLY over the internet like you've known him all your life.....sounds kind of loserish to me.
> 
> Now on a different topic Lu can you tell me where you get your Oreos wholesale?? My lil cousin is having a birthday party and all her friends are coming and we need LOTS of Oreos...


 try sams club


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > The Halo B will do 22+ bps.........but not 32 like you said your gun will do
> ...


 hey louis,so will you ever post up a picture ..or will you keep beating around the bush??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Honda99_300ex said:
> ...


 i will get a picture, or maybe just drop hints?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:laugh: damn now I feel like a real douchebag I forgot to edit that out when I was typin....I thought it was too mean sorry bout that


----------

